# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  A Story Of Love, Success,and Wealth!

## Ash

A woman came out of her house and saw 3 old men with long white 
beards sitting in her front yard. She did not recognize them. 
She said "I don't think I know you, but you must be hungry. 
Please come in and have something to eat." 

"Is the man of the house home?", they asked. 

"No", she replied. "He's out." 

"Then we cannot come in", they replied. 

In the evening when her husband came home, 
she told him what had happened. 

"Go tell them I am home and invite them in!" 

The woman went out and invited the men in. 

"We do not go into a House together," they replied. 

"Why is that?" she asked. 

One of the old men explained: "His name is Wealth," he said pointing 
to one of his friends, and said pointing to another one, "He is Success, 
and I am Love." Then he added, "Now go in and discuss with your 
husband which one of us you want in your home." 

The woman went in and told her husband what was said. Her husband 
was overjoyed. "How nice!!", he said. "Since that is the case, let us 
invite Wealth. Let him come and fill our home with wealth!" 

His wife disagreed. "My dear, why don't we invite Success?" 
Their daughter-in-law was listening from the other corner of the house. 
She jumped in with her own suggestion: "Would it not be better to 
invite Love? Our home will then be filled with love!" 

"Let us heed our daughter-in-law's advice," 
said the husband to his wife. 

"Go out and invite Love to be our guest." 

The woman went out and asked the 3 old men, 
"Which one of you is Love? Please come in and be our guest." 

Love got up and started walking toward the house. The other 2 also 
got up and followed him. Surprised, the lady asked Wealth and Success: 
"I only invited Love, Why are you coming in?" 

The old men replied together: "If you had invited Wealth or Success, 
the other two of us would've stayed out, but since you invited Love, 
wherever He goes, we go with him. 
Wherever there is Love, there is also Wealth and Success!"

----------


## Naresh

WOW good post i will too prefer LOVE.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

i prefer kindness to love

----------


## Ash

thanks 4 appreciating guy's :giveflower;

----------


## Naresh

u deserve this ASH

----------


## Ash

awwwww... thanks once again  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

success r wealth without love is no good
god is loveo

----------


## Majid

humm,,,,nice one

leken aisey batien sirf kitaboon mein he achey lagthey hain

----------


## Naresh

waise app logo ke saath aisa kuch ho i mean yeh teen cheeze aye app kiya karo ge 
sach batao?yeh mat sochna app love kaho ge tu app ke points increase honge. :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. afridi aisa kiyoon kaha app ne? ke kitaboo main hi achi lagti hain?

and naresh.. had hai  :Big Grin: ... well 2 be honest, main bhi love ko hi choose karoon gi.. jaisay ke is story main bhi app ne parha na.. ke jahan love ho ga.. wealth aur success bhi khudhi ho gi  :Smile:

----------


## Naresh

agar app ne yeh story pehle na parhe hoti aur yeh teen budhe app ke ghar tapak parte tu  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

ummmmmmmmm........ believe me or not... per phir bhi main love hi kehti..  :Smile:

----------


## Naresh

ohh ab tu app par believe karna pare ga lekin hmmm ke baad ummmm app ki new invention hai? :Smile:

----------


## Ash

lol kah saktay ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Naresh

ok ummm hmmmmm samjh gaya

----------


## Zaheer

good.

----------


## Ghazel

good Ash :up;

----------


## Ash

thanks guy's :hug;

----------


## mehak

wow..thats awsome ash...keeep them coming

----------


## zeeast

nice........

----------


## Ash

thanks :hatoff;

----------


## Majid

safaid jhoot :frown;

----------


## Ghazel

> safaid jhoot :frown;


blackjhoot :x

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Afridi @ Tue Mar 22, 2005 10:11 pm
> 
> safaid jhoot  :frown;
> 
> 
> blackjhoot :x


Aunty ye Black jhot keya hotha hai?

----------


## Ash

koon sa safaid jhoot afridi? :x

----------


## Ghazel

> Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Wed Mar 23, 2005 11:18 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Afridi @ Tue Mar 22, 2005 10:11 pm
> 
> ...


dada afride  :Stick Out Tongue:  yeh safaid jhoot ka chota bhai hota hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

yeh aap dono bare lerte kiyun rehte hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hum dono nahi, app dono ke liye yeh baat sahi rahay gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

> yeh aap dono bare lerte kiyun rehte hain


kon dono.xeon and afridi :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## xeon

chalain aap aise hee khush ho jain  :Stick Out Tongue:  umar chhupanai kee buree aadat hai aap ko :P

----------


## Ghazel

> chalain aap aise hee khush ho jain  umar chhupanai kee buree aadat hai aap ko :P



 :duno; what .umar ^o)

----------


## Majid

Age...jo khair sey aapkey yahee koi 90 ya 100 saal ban rahee hai :P

----------


## Ghazel

> Age...jo khair sey aapkey yahee koi 90 ya 100 saal ban rahee hai :P


nahi 1000 :P ghalat ho gahey afridi dada  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

oww tu aap churail aunty hain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ghazel

afridi kiya samneh hamari dadee baithee hain :P

----------


## Majid

> afridi kiya samneh hamari dadee baithee hain :P


 :2?;

----------


## Ghazel

> Originally Posted by Ghazel @ Thu Mar 24, 2005 11:43 am
> 
> afridi kiya samneh hamari dadee baithee hain :P
> 
> 
>  :2?;


aqel knees main hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Wed Mar 23, 2005 10:32 pm
> 
> chalain aap aise hee khush ho jain  umar chhupanai kee buree aadat hai aap ko :P
> 
> 
> 
>  :duno; what .umar ^o)


I mean Umar Sharif  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Afridi @ Wed Mar 23, 2005 10:36 pm
> 
> Age...jo khair sey aapkey yahee koi 90 ya 100 saal ban rahee hai :P
> 
> 
> nahi 1000 :P ghalat ho gahey afridi dada


Yani ke aap Idcha dhaaree ho gaee hongee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

omer sharif ko ham neh chupa raka hai :rolling;

----------


## dsjeya

god is love natualy

----------

